# 1945 Swiss Military Condor



## alivreri (Nov 15, 2014)

Just picked this up. Absolutely love it. Waiting for the 1947 frame bag to arrive!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 15, 2014)

Man that's nice! What hubs are on it?


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice Bike!
Here's my Condor
http://www.fattiretrading.com/condor.html


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 16, 2014)

*Hubs*

The rear hub looks like a Sachs automatic


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 17, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> The rear hub looks like a Sachs automatic




dunno, shell looks a little small, oiler in wrong place, and the drum brake makes me think not.


----------



## alivreri (Nov 17, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> dunno, shell looks a little small, oiler in wrong place, and the drum brake makes me think not.




Being a novice would you mind elaborating on the hub?  

As far as I know this is all original with a few Military upgrades made over the years which I believe was common for the older bikes still in service.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, it looked to me like the wheels have been rebuilt. I'm no expert but the hub looks like it's from the late 1960s at the earliest? I don't know when they went to that logo for sure though. Here's how the hubs have been marked that I've seen from the 1940s:





I see Torpedo; what else is written on your rear hub? Can we see a picture of the front?  
Here's a couple links with info on (Fichtel &) Sachs hubs:

http://yarchive.net/bike/torpedo_hubs.html
https://hubstripping.wordpress.com/


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 18, 2014)

This page

http://osth.educanet2.ch/ordonnanzrad/.ws_gen/81/index.htm

shows how to date Torpedo Hubs.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 18, 2014)

Regardless of the upgrades/changes, it's still an outstanding bike with lots of nice and pretty appropriate accessories.


----------



## alivreri (Nov 18, 2014)

SirMike1983 said:


> Regardless of the upgrades/changes, it's still an outstanding bike with lots of nice and pretty appropriate accessories.




Thanks SirMike!  I'll post more pictures once the center frame bag comes.


----------



## alivreri (Dec 6, 2014)

The center frame bag has arrived!!!


----------



## Mr. Kool (Jan 11, 2015)

Except they have weight of a truck these bikes rides so smooth without any noise.


----------

